# Omega Seamaster Apnea Chronograph



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Omega Seamaster Apnea Chronograph 
Reference 2595.30.00 , 41.5mm Steel case 
Excellent condition, bracelet will fit 7.5 inch wrist. 
Comes with open warranty card, pictogram card and hangtag, no box. Rare watch! 

Price is $2500. Payment via Zelle or Wire Transfer. 
PayPal available for well established members, fee will be added. 
FedEx Express shipping is included. 
International shipping can be arranged. 
Please PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

available?


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

skkali168 said:


> available?


Yes


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------



## Classik (Sep 24, 2010)

Available


----------

